# Cockerpoo growling at traffic



## LML (Feb 10, 2014)

HI

Just wondering if anyones cockerpoo likes to look out the window and growl at traffic or anyone walking by. 

its not a bark - more of an almost constant under-her-breath growl..! She loves to sit on our bed, look out the window as she can see over the garden wall from our bedroom, and growl at any car or person who walks by.

It doesnt sound an agressive bark and if we close the curtains or pick her up she stops and doesnt seem bothered that she cant see out the window anymore..


Thanks
x
ps she is nearly 10 months now and has been doing it for about 3months


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

She's just being alert and doing what watch dogs like to do. Just letting you know someone or something is outside.


----------



## LML (Feb 10, 2014)

it usually makes us laugh... she does it at the patio doors at night if she can see her own reflection..!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

LML said:


> it usually makes us laugh... she does it at the patio doors at night if she can see her own reflection..!


My two do it at the reflection of the tv in the early evening before the curtains are closed.
I think she's just alert to her surroundings, acknowledging people and cars - if they came any nearer I bet she would bark to tell them to go away or to let you know they were there.
She's doing her but protecting you and the home x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Both Max and Phoebe do this to anyone who walks by the house.....not so much to cars or passing traffic. The time that really annoys me is when Max is perched on the back of my chair and he lets loose right down my right ear. My God, it's LOUD!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine both like to sit on the windowsill at night and look out of the window for anything that moves and do their bark with a closed mouth- it's such a funny noise. They eventually see a cat or a fox and go berserk and give us all a heart attack!


----------

